# Help Please!



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

Several months ago i started writing a story entitled 'Under the Red Sky' about my BA Captain, Captain Markus Bailean of the BA 4th company, Lord of the Angelic Host. I haven't been writing it very much in recent months due to college ' and a busy personal life. But ever since I got back into 40k I've been hankering to continue writing the story but I'm terrible at writing dialogue sequences and that's where I stand presently in my story. Captain Bailean and Cannoness Preceptor Alena Aris are aboard Baielan's Capital ship, 'Iron Angel' talking about anything and everything. But after this chapter, which will be the 5th once It's done, where should I go? If you need a refresher, all four posted parts of the story can be found on here and ay feedback in regards to any aspect of the story, especially where I should go with i next, is much appreciated! :good:


----------

